# CAN'T get her to shed!!!



## jmiles50 (Jan 25, 2009)

Asami has been in shed for a looooooong time. I'm talking like 2 months :!: Seems like her skin might be having some issues underneath that shed. I've been reading all the post's that I can find, but NOTHING seems to work. Why am I having such issues :?: I've been keeping the humidity in her enclosure at around 80-90%, the basking spot is at about 100-105, and the cool area is right at 80. PLEEEEEEEEEEASE HELP :!: :!: :!: :bang


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

What kind of substrate do you use? What is her hide like? Does it stay humid in the hide? Try making a humid hide box if you already haven't done so and some frequent bathing won't hurt either. Can you post a pic?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'll get a few pics for ya. She's on cypress mulch, which I spray twice daily, and I do make sure it stays nice and moist. Like I said, the humidity is usually around 80-90%. She doesn't have a hide because she likes to bury. I just keep enough substrate so she cant bury herself nice and deep. She gets a bath every other day, I've used mineral oil like I've seen Bobby suggest, and I always put cod oil in her turkey. I'll get some pics though.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, here ya go. She got mineral oil yesterday, so she's not looking as dry as she has been.

Here are the bottoms of her feet










Both back leg's look like this





You can see the line on her tail where she's shed and not shed










p.s. Maybe cover those hands in triple antibiotic ointment :?:


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 25, 2009)

Try to see if her substrate is damp enough down deep. You might only have humidity at the surface but not below. Mix in cups of water and stir the substrate.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice and moist all the way to the bottom! I usually turn it over every other day.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know. It's hard to say from looking at the pics. When was her last shed? Has she been eating actively and growing so that she would need another shed? It's possible it is too humid. But I would still maybe try a humid hid box. You can make one really easily and just use paper towels or moss to keep humidity up. I think you will find her going in it just as much as burying under the substrate.


----------



## jntann (Jan 25, 2009)

HI. when baby dino is sheding she will crawl on her belly and go sideway go over rocks to rub it off. do you see yours doing any of that kind of movement.
maybe you have it to wet in the cage if it dries up it might rub off easier. I don't do the 80% humidity thin. more like 40 to 50% I have never had a problem.
i give her a bigger watering hole to swim in if she wants to be wet. and keep the cage a bit less humidt. maybe more sun light..


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, honestly I'm just not sure what to do!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can you post clearer pics of her hands? Does it look like the shed is cutting off her circulation at all? It's kind of red looking but I can't really make it out. It doesn't seem like anyone else here uses Shed-Ease but I have used it on "problem" sheds with my bearded dragon. It really seems to help. It gets mixed into the water and you soak them in the bath for at least 20 minutes, even if they don't like. Sometimes after that, I will take a really really soft item and try to help loosen it a bit. _Normally I would not touch the shed like that_... But if it is a problem shed, and Asami needs help, it might be worth it.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 26, 2009)

This is just my opinion but I think it might be to humid and her feet are getting sores on the them, I could be wrong though. You may want to try putting her in a rubbermaid with a warm towel on the bottom and then put the lid on. The towel is rough enough to help pull off shed and the warmth with cause a lot humidity. Just check on her every 15 minutes or so but keep her in there for a hour and then return her to her cage. That might just help.

This may be going a little bit overboard but you could also try putting a little polysporin on her feet including the bottoms, that may if they do have sores it will help keep them clean. Maybe even a bandage  I'm just joking with the bandage though, I'm not sure if the glue would be okay for her skin or not.

OH one more thing, I know snake keepers do this if they're snake has a stuck eye cap. Just get a bit of tape around your finger with the sticky side out and lightly touch where the stuck shed is.

Good luck! 

Spencer


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw those feet too. Pics 1 and 2 seem to be showing a red/pink colour under the skin in some places. Seems to look a bit like raw flesh. Hope it's the camera doing that and not actually raw flesh. If her humidity is too high not so great things can come from that too. I'm thinking she might be a lil too moist aswell. The moisture could be preventing the shed skin from drying up enough to crack and fall away.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 26, 2009)

Aswell I had a retained shed on my CWD when he cme to me, and all I did was soak him and gently rub the problem areas. The rubbing helped to make the skin lift off and fall away. Always rub and never try to peel the skin off. Pulling the skin can tear the fresh skin below and you don't want that.


----------

